# And his name finally is.........



## shayliee (Jun 26, 2014)

So we've decided to name our sweet funny boy....................
..................
...................
...................

CHARLIE:budge:

Thanks for all the help in naming him!! It was Much appreciated!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Charlie is a very cute name for your adorable baby budgie boy! :thumbsup:*


----------



## shayliee (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you!!! It's took forever choosing, lol! But it just suits him so well!


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Charlie is a perfect name for a perfect little budgie boy


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

That's a great name! :thumbsup:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello there, Charlie, what a cute boy you are!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I think I suggested the name Charles! I was so close!  great name for a cute boy like him! congrats!


----------



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm glad you were able to settle on a name. Charlie is a nice name for this little cutie.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

The name suits him well....he looks like a charlie...


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Charlie! Your name suits you perfectly.


----------

